# GT: Dallas @ Denver



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

:yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: 

My 2 favourite teams up against each other,,, Dallas have won 9 in a row (23-7) and have to travel to the mile high city of Denver, Colorado.  Denver (16-11) lost to the New Orleans Hornets by 10 points, after coming off a win against the Boston Celtics. I expect this too be an awesome match as Dallas have to play two games in a row, and have to travel to Denver who are missing Carmelo Anthony, JR Smith and maybe Nene....
Can't Wait to watch it,,, im soo excited

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO EVERYONE ASWELL :clap: :yay:


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

I honetly don't see why people will think this will be so close, I mean 4 out out 5 of their best players are out. (J.R. Smith, Carmelo, K-Mart and Nene) and Iverson is in the learning process with the team and has some chemistry, but not enough for them to best teams like Dallas, at least not yet. IMO.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

76767 said:


> I honetly don't see why people will think this will be so close, I mean 4 out out 5 of their best players are out. (J.R. Smith, Carmelo, K-Mart and Nene) and Iverson is in the learning process with the team and has some chemistry, but not enough for them to best teams like Dallas, at least not yet. IMO.


Agree. I highly doubt Denver can pull off a win against a team strong as Dallas, with only Iverson as their normal starter. But Bobcats just won 2 in a row and now we all know anyone can win any game at any given time.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

they havent ruled nene out yet have they??? and plus dallas are going to be a bit tired playing then travelling then having to play again


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dallas is kinda like Batman, we're never tired lol.

But we are great in b2b's I think we are undefeated in our 2nd game of a b2b this season.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This is like the NO/OK game, if the Mavs play good defense, they should blow the Nuggets out.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

A W tonight wins us our 10th straight and makes Avery the fastest coach in NBA history to reach 100 wins (unless we go on a four game losing streak before our next W, the record's in the bag; he's 99-31 after last night and Red Auerbach went 100-35).

This one's going to be sloppy. Games in Denver, especially back-to-backs, usually are, with the change in pressure and whatnot. Remember that a painful-to-watch (nine turnovers or something in the 1st if I remember correctly) away game in Denver ended our 13-game streak last season. I say it'll be a W, but only because Melo and JR are out.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Dirk isn't playing. Sinus infection.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

WTF. Cro getting the start.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

ooo this looks like it will turn around then, dirk not playing   good and bad for me, my two favourite teams, doesnt matter who wins


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> WTF. Cro getting the start.


Yeah, that's weird, Cro was almost a DNP in the last games.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Where are ya'll reading this?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Radio. 103.3 FM ESPN.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Nuggets might not be able to run with us full strength, but relying on Diawara against us just cements a loss.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

If only we had Allen Iverson.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

cant wait for the last its gonna be an awesome last term at this rate,,, there have been quite a few steals hasnt there,, iverson has 5 steals, buckner has 3 steals, evans has 2, and harris has 2


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ROFL What a good game!! JHo's game this year is very impressive.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> ROFL What a good game!! JHo's game this year is very impressive.


lol @ rofl over the game.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

huh?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> huh?


You said ROFL what a good game..usually it'd be wow, or damn, but you said ROFL...whatever lol.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

haa well it's all the same.


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

It's amazing the way the Mavs have improved defensively this year. That plus the emergence of Josh Howard as an elite player should put Dallas back into the Finals.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Hate to say it, but winning without Dirk bodes negatively for Dirk's MVP race.

People will look back on this game and say "Dallas can beat a good team without Dirk..........."


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah, but i dont think that at the moment he would've won the mvp, because you have players at the moment that are playing really well, like wade, arenas, nash, KG and jason kidd, but dirk would be in the top 10 for sure


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

melo4life said:


> yeah, but i dont think that at the moment he would've won the mvp, because you have players at the moment that are playing really well, like wade, arenas, nash, KG and jason kidd, but dirk would be in the top 10 for sure


Dirk has finished top 5 too many times, but this year might be difficult to even get there....

Not that I am complaining, especially with the emergence of JHo.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow, why are you all so pessimistic ? I don't think that anybody stands out so far and it might come down to Nash/Duncan/Dirk.


----------

